
GitHub formalizes GitHub Flavored Markdown Spec - alpb
https://github.github.com/gfm/
======
tav
I wonder how much work it would be to add support for this to Raph's pure Rust
CommonMark parser [0]. Pull parsing lends itself quite nicely to the AST-based
output that GitHub prefer and Rust should help to minimise some of the
security issues.

For those interested, here is the direct link to the new GFM spec:
[https://github.github.com/gfm/](https://github.github.com/gfm/)

[0] [https://github.com/google/pulldown-
cmark](https://github.com/google/pulldown-cmark)

~~~
steveklabnik
I too wondered, and had a chat with Raph about it earlier today. I have some
plans...

